# Simple Gun Safe Advice Wanted



## ericerau (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a gun safe to keep the kids safely away from the guns/ammo. I'm not a collector and don't have anything of any significant value in terms of money or emotional attachment. What's a decent brand/model of gun safe? Only need to hold about 4 shotguns/rifles. I'd like something to bolt to my floor in my basement just so someone can't walk off with all of them in one box. I'd like something I could move with 1-4 guys when it's time to move houses too. Keep in mind once the safe gets above $1000, the safe might be worth more than what's inside it. Just looking for safety and some organization.

I looked at some stores and see a lot of Liberty brand safes, are they any good?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

When my basement is finished, I will be buying either a Zanotti or SnapSafe brand. They are safe that you put together at home. That way when you move, it doesn't take four guys to move one. Just a thought.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a Liberty and have no complaints other then taking 3 guys to move the thing. Nice thing about having a fire proof safe is that you can store important paperwork and other valuables in it also. Make sure to get a moisture removing device for it!


----------



## ericerau (Aug 24, 2011)

Misdirection said:


> When my basement is finished, I will be buying either a Zanotti or SnapSafe brand. They are safe that you put together at home. That way when you move, it doesn't take four guys to move one. Just a thought.


Thanks for these brands. I'll look into them more, at quick glance it seems like a great idea. Piece by piece will be great for getting down the basement stairs, the bottom of the stairs doesn't have alot of room to operate.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ericerau said:


> Thanks for these brands. I'll look into them more, at quick glance it seems like a great idea. Piece by piece will be great for getting down the basement stairs, the bottom of the stairs doesn't have alot of room to operate.


My neighbor has a Zanotti, very high quality. That's what caused me to start looking into them.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Dunhams usually has them on sale. The Cannon Safari is a great safe. You say 4 guns but in reality once you have one you will find all kinds of other stuff you would like to keep inside of it. Buy the biggest one you possibly can.


----------



## ericerau (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll check out dunhams this weekend, there's one by me.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a Liberty and My Father has a Liberty and a Winchester. I would agree with the person who mentioned "Fireproof" there may end up being a few more things you want to put in there. I have my great grand athers pocket watches in there as well as some paper work.

Yes it kinda sucks to have to get 3 or 4 guys to move the safe, but it's also REALLY hard to steal the entire safe too. Not very often do 4 guys break into a house with an apliance dolly in hand.


----------

